# Simple candle for emergencies.



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 17, 2013)

With winter, and the accompanying storms about to arrive in a few months, this seemed like a timely tip to prepare for ahead of time. 
I  was reading an article that for an emergency candle, you just take a can of Crisco, or other shortening, and put a wick, or cord down through the shortning, and then light it. 
This is supposed to burn for over a month (hopefully, you won't need it THAT long). It can also be used for cooking , you just need to put several wicks in the can, to make a hotter fire.

One of the interesting parts of the article was about the development of vegetable shortning for cooking. 
Originally, soap and candles were made from tallow, or other animal fats. 
When animal fat became expensive, Proctor and Gamble developed the process of hydrogenation, and were able to turn cottonseed oil into a solid, and use that for soap and candle making. 
However, as electricity replaced candles, they decided to sell the product as a cooking oil. 

And that, boys and girls, is where Crisco came from.....

http://pamperpartiespgh.webs.com/apps/blog/show/16927810


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 17, 2013)

So, what's the figures on house fires from that?


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2013)

I think I feel better with my Coleman lantern for emergencies, and assorted battery-powered lights.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 18, 2013)

We have candles, kerosine lanterns, battery powered lights, and even some carbide lanterns.

What we will never have is crisco.

What would be most useful for emergencies would be a generator'


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2013)

Having a generator is wonderful, but during the last Hurricane here,  after a few days, getting gas for the generators became a problem.  No electricity .. no gas station pumps working. 
Planning ahead for everything is such a challenge, especially when you don't know if power will be out a few days or a week or two..


----------

